# Red Max EB4300 runs rough



## rako (Nov 24, 2009)

My 1998 Red Max EB4300 backpack blower is running rough and bogs down with minimal throttle increase.I changed and checked burn on new plug,cleaned air filter,blew out gas filter,and am ready to clean carb and or exhaust.What's the procedure on the carb,just remove and apply cleaner?Are there any good books or online references to follow?Same for exhaust.Also any good sources for parts if I need carb rebuild or spark arrester etc?


----------



## Airman (Jan 7, 2009)

I suggest you inspect the muffler and exhaust port for carbon buildup, remove carbon as needed before touching the carburetor.

What brand and model carburetor is on the blower? I think I remember seeing Walbro barrel type carburetors on the EB4300. If I am correct, you can find service manuals at the link below. Use an inexpensive aerosol carburetor cleaner. DO NOT dip the carburetor. 

Get the Diaphragm Carburetors manual as well as the Blower Carburetor Service Manual.
http://wem.walbro.com/distributors/servicemanuals/


----------



## rako (Nov 24, 2009)

*red max advice from airman*

thanks for the suggestion to work on the exhaust first.I don't know the brand on the carb but will look it up and follow your advice if I need to work on it.


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

most Redmax are Walbro carbs. if you open the carb be carful of 2 main things. the spring under the lever and do not blow out any ports with high pressure air. i mention the spring because no Walbro repair kits i have seen include a spring. once in the carb check the screen, the lever for wear, the needle for a deformed tip, and the metering diaphram. to do the last part take the gasket with the "wheel" on it and very gently try and turn the wheel part. DO NOT FORCE IT TO TURN. if it does turn then it needs to be replaced. normally its good to replace all the gaskets with a gasket kit. if the lever of needle are bad you need a repair kit.


----------



## rako (Nov 24, 2009)

thanks airman and deathrite on the exhaust and carb advice.As you may have noted by my latest thread,the muffler bracket bolt is frozen so I can't get a good look at the spark suppressor screen etc.I'm leaning to cutting the bracket and patching it with JB weld and a piece of metal strip when I'm done inspecting the muffler but I am open to other suggestions.
PS,I notice that you can get a new Walbro carb for $39 from one of the e bay outfits.Think this is a better option for a novice like me on carb repair?


----------



## rako (Nov 24, 2009)

*red max fixed thanks to airman&deathrite*

red max eb4300 muffler outlet's screen removed and problem solved.This small opening(about 1" diameter )filled with carbon and so I removed it rather than try to clean as recommended.
Thanks airman and deathrite for the advice.
PS,never did get that bracket bolt loose-froze solid so I just bent the muffler back enough to check openings.


----------

